# The 7th Guest



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever played the pc game called the 7th Guest? It was about a Doll Maker who lures people into a creepy mansion that is filled with disturbing puzzles. Anyways, on the actual dvd-rom there is roughly a 30 minute piece of music and sounds that are pretty cool and creepy. It also contains sound clips form the game itself. I highly recommend it to anyone who has a soft spot for early 90s nostalgia.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Loved The 7th Guest! I was wrapped up in that game for weeks. I remember it was pretty creepy playing late at night. There was also a sequel called The 11th Hour. Not quite as good as the first, IMO, but still worth playing. I still have them both somewhere, I may have to dig them up. Will they run on a newer system?


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, the 11th Hour didnt do nearly as well. Although, i loved how you go back to the same mansion and its completely abandoned. 
The game will work on newer systems, but since it required the old school dos system, you will need to google "how to run the 7th guest on vista/xp/win7" or something a long those lines. I had it installed on my windows xp but there is a certain way you have to do it. 
If you want to listen to the music then i think its on disc 2 and track 2. Those songs are legendary and most inspiring! You check out a song i wrote called "Skeletons in the Closet", it was inspired by the 7th Guest!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually, I just mentioned this over in the games thread a week or so back. You can now get 7th Guest for the iPad or iPhone for $3. I haven't tried these version (I think it's identical to the original so no clue whether the controls work or not.) but the old version freaked the heck out of me.

Huh - looks like you can buy the music on iTunes as well.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to check it out, I really have the urge to play it again now...... lol

I really liked Skeletons in the Closet, very nice work! I linked over and checked out The Asylum Speaks as well. Loved it!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Pumpkin Butcher! Im glad you enjoyed the songs.

Too bad i dont have either an ipad or iphone. I would love to have this game on a phone.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Loved this game. Just a note if you try to play it on a newer computer, the Virus Puzzle difficulty is dependent on the processor speed. There's a point at which it's almost impossible to win. I wonder if they fixed that on the iThings version.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I could never beat that virus puzzle. That one drove me nuts! Did you ever beat it?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I seem to remember it took a dozen tries but I think we finally beat it by sheer luck. Like I said, if the processor is too fast there's almost no way to win. We got stuck on a lot of 'em (a bunch of my friends had gotten together and we bought the game when only one of us had a computer good enough to play it) and had to give up. Excellently creepy game, I want to play The 11th Hour just to see it.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

I think I still have the 7th Guest too! I haven't tried to play it in a few years, but the last time I tried I couldn't get it to work. Maybe I need to dig that out again! I was also a Myst fanatic, so this seemed like a perfect choice.


----------

